

Google does what I want, not what I say - geirfreysson
http://www.geirfreysson.com/2014/05/do-what-i-want-not-what-i-say-google-does/

======
jacquesm
This is a nice example of a user that does not quite understand what google
does here. It uses the history of the user and displays a site recently
visited as one of the results.

So, google does what you want because it remembers what you wanted before.

So much for the 'I don't'.

~~~
gstienshekkels
Open a new incognito window and try. Its the same!

~~~
jacquesm
Do you actually believe that an 'incognito window' makes you
invisible/untrackable or something like that?

